# Toolcat



## rgjlawn (Nov 29, 2004)

*Plowing With Toolcat*

Does anyone plow with toolcat or a300?


----------



## rgjlawn (Nov 29, 2004)

Any one plowing with toolcat? Or A300?payup payup payup payup


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes. I have two Toolcats that we run. One was purchased about 13 months ago, and one is new this season. I have blowers for both and snow bucket as well as the standard dirt bucket.

Timm9


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

RGJLawn,

Is the Boss blade on your Toolcat a straight blade or V? How do you have it attached to the quick attach?

Thanks

Timm9


----------



## TH1 (Jan 8, 2006)

We have two, with 8' v-plows and wings, they aren't the fastest but very maneuverable and visibility is great, we have had small problems with axle/safety switches/tires, but nothing serious, we use both to cut out for loaders and are great around handicap spots and loading docks, and they are nice for small driveways but don't move that fast down the road. By the way the wings don't hold up all that great. We took them off this year, I think that the toolcat would be very good in apt. complexs too, we use ours in the summer in the nursery operation, but due to the price I think you get more use from a pick up truck, we also use a few bobcats but the visibility can be very poor especially when snow is falling, they can do more damage than its worth, we use sweepers and a variety attachments, if you have a specific question feel free to ask.


----------



## rgjlawn (Nov 29, 2004)

timm9 said:


> RGJLawn,
> 
> Is the Boss blade on your Toolcat a straight blade or V? How do you have it attached to the quick attach?
> 
> ...


Straight blade with quick bracket. Plow like a dream. average 300.00 per hour. Job are quoted per plow .payup payup


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

TH1,

When you say that your Toolcat does not move "down the road" to fast, do you have the two speed version?

My toolcats "outrun" my CAT 910. That is why I sold the 910 and bought another Toolcat.

Timm9


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Your Opinion*

I was thinking about buying a toolcat, what do you guys think about it for snow. What attachment do you suggest. is the machine ballsy. I have 3 industrial buildings that i plow in an industrial park, i was thinking about getting one for out there and then after storms that seems like it would clean up parking lots real well.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm thinking about a toolcat...seems ideal for plowing.

How about other tasks, specifically mowing...anyone have any expirence? What speed can you mow at and how is the quality?

How is it in rough ground and soft wet ground...does it sink, can it traverse ground with sufficient floatation?

If I can get it to plow in winter and mow in summer with it other obvious versatile skills then I have a winner.

Any help on the mowing front would be apprceciated.

SD-Dave

ps. any of you guys have the turbo?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

for brush hogging type work the toolcat does well but its pretty big and heavy to do finish mowing.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

rgjlawn said:


> average 300.00 per hour.


So you have five machines running at a average of $60.00 per hour???

A plow blade on a tool cat would be a waste of motion. You need to run this:



















Nothing gets the snow up like a true dozer blade. This dozer blade is the top dog of my fleet....










Track machine pushes big piles with the dozer blade with ease.....

Dave


----------



## rgjlawn (Nov 29, 2004)

ProWorkz.com said:


> So you have five machines running at a average of $60.00 per hour???
> (NO) 300.00 per hour for toolcat, that track loader would not push $$it if it can not get to the bare asphalt. Most snows here leave the roads covered after plowing.:
> A plow blade on a tool cat would be a waste of motion. You need to run this:
> 
> ...


(NO) thats 300.00 per for toolcat, it will run circles around that track loader. Been their done that.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*???*



> (NO) thats 300.00 per for toolcat, it will run circles around that track loader. Been their done that.


You really should write a book on "how to grab $300.00 an hour per machine"...!!!! Your customers must be really sore after each storm....???

I can rent a New CAT 966 loader for less than $300.00 an hour.....!!!

Toolcats are great machines, but running circles around a track machine??

Maybe if you have to drive around town a tool cat is much better for travel and more efficient for you needs.

I am very fortunate and do not have to road or travel with my skid steers. I have one account that has 278 Condos. I do all the roads and all the driveway. Plus I shovel all the walkways and stairs.. No need to ever leave the property...payup

Both my track machines have cross link chain incorporated into the tracks. (The track machine pictured did not have the chain installed because I just purchased it that day.) The cross link chain gives me excellent traction on icy conditions. And in the deep snow the track machines are impossible to stop. If you did previously own a CAT track machine it is too bad you could not figure out a better way to get traction. Even on the worst ice my track machines act like they are on dry pavement....

I do hear a lot of people talk down on the track machines in icy conditions. And I did have some issue with icy conditions before I installed the chain cross links. But I guess I was just a little smarter than than the machine....wesport

It really is too bad I do not have a toolcat locally that I could do a little push test against. And after the push test we could do a deep powder test and then a ramp building test. Man I think I might just go 3 for 3......!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ProWorkz, not sure if this is what rgj meant, but he may have bid them at $100\hour, but because the Toolcat is so efficient, he is actually making $300\hour. Just like estimating a parking lot to be plowed with a truck and 8' blade and then plowing it with a loader and containment plow or Daniels type plow. 

We almost always exceed the hourly rate that I estimate at. 

With which one is better to use, you need to look at your areas and the snowfalls you receive. Overall, a Toolcat would be better for me as well because we don't receive feet of snow at a time, mostly 1-3" snowfalls with a few 6-10" per year and maybe one heavier than that. And we are in somewhat of a lake effect area. I'm guessing that Fort Wayne receives far less than what we do. 

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## snap43nib (Mar 10, 2006)

*Toolcats?*

I wouldn't recommend a toolcat for anything major, light duty at best,


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*equipment*

It really comes down to if you can make profit on a machine, use it. Comparing toolcats to skid steers is like a chevy/ford argument.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ProWorkz.com said:


> It really comes down to if you can make profit on a machine, use it. Comparing toolcats to skid steers is like a chevy/ford argument.......


Bingo. You are exactly right.

Snap, care to elaborate?

And just a little advice, it usually doesn't go over too well to make your first post dissing something without any backup. Just making a comment like that doesn't mean squat.

If you've used it and had troubles, then tell us what they were, but otherwise it's like me or anybody saying "Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Western, Fisher, Boss, Meyer, Blizzard are junk". And just leaving it at that.

Having said that, I'm guessing timm9 is using them in a pretty heavy duty fashion considering the amount of snow he receives. There is also a contractor here in GR that has a Boss V on the front and a 12' SwingWing back plow.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

> A plow blade on a tool cat would be a waste of motion. You need to run this:


Mark now that I read my first post. I meant a dozer blade is better than a plow blade. And I would recommend a dozer blade over a plow blade for a toolcat as well. Those late night post always come across the wrong way..... 1:47 am  ......


----------

